# Xbox 360 has RRODed-Help needed asap



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've a xbox 360 core console that was purchased in 2007.Although it has worked pretty well so far,today it RRODed while i was playing Gears of war 2. Microsoft originally offered some kind of extended warranty for RRODed consoles but I'm not sure whether it is applicable to my console or not as it is already 4 years old.How will i contact Microsoft so that i can ask them for assistance?Does Microsoft have any service centers for xbox consoles in or around Kolkata?

Does Microsoft repair/replace RRODed consoles in India even if they are out of warranty?How much do they usually charge for fixing out of warranty Xbox 360 consoles?Please reply-Any input in this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 23, 2012)

You can try to get some assistance from Xbox.com or directly from ms India. But ms stopped repairing xbox long ago as they realised that it can't be fixed and all the fix and tricks are only temporary. It can't be fixed permanently. I really wonder that you were still playing with the core xbox system.-) Majority of the population with Xbox core systems sold their Xbox for jaspers long ago or trying to sell remaining alive parts online.-))
Quick tip: You can sell Xbox DVD drive for 3.5k atleast to someone, who ever needs it for his/her phat console, if it's working perfectly. Make sure you mention make and model befor putting it up for sale.
It's better to sell it off now and buy or get a new or second hand(new model). Putting any amount over fixing this old gem board will go into waste after sometime. There is no cure for rrod. Ms is directly responsible for this failure and customers are paying for it in the end. Proud ms customer? xD


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

This thread should be in console section.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 24, 2012)

yesterday i submitted an online service request for my xbox 360 at their official website.While reviewing the terms and conditions of service,i noticed that M$ charges around 99$ for repairing consoles that are out of warranty.But after sending my request i received an invoice from microsoft in which it was clearly shown that they are NOT charging anything for repairing or shipping the console,although it is out of warranty.The screenshot of that invoice is given below:

*i.imgur.com/bvATj.jpg

I was really baffled after seeing this-does it mean they will replace or repair my console free of charge?Can anyone please explain whats going on?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Feb 24, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> yesterday i submitted an online service request for my xbox 360 at their official website.While reviewing the terms and conditions of service,i noticed that M$ charges around 99$ for repairing consoles that are out of warranty.But after sending my request i received an invoice from microsoft in which it was clearly shown that they are NOT charging anything for repairing or shipping the console,although it is out of warranty.The screenshot of that invoice is given below:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/bvATj.jpg
> 
> I was really baffled after seeing this-does it mean they will replace or repair my console free of charge?Can anyone please explain whats going on?



go here *support.xbox.com/en-IN/xbox-360/browse?xr=shellnav#xbox-360%2Frepair%2FNavigationList{sep}14
from what i know xbox closed thier service centres in india ur non-working console will have to be shipped to a service centre abroad most likely AUS
and you have to get a box and pay for the shipping charges a courier guy will pick ur package up and deliver a replacement .the repair charge is free though
go here for all details
Xbox Console Shipping Instructions | Pack and Ship Xbox Hardware | Xbox Service Center - Xbox.com


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2012)

They used to charge money in case of tray errors only. You will see different heat sink once it come back or may be entire motherboard. Good to hear that hey are still taking core consoles for repair or replacements in India.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 1, 2012)

today i received a call from someone who claimed he was from the courier-he told me that he was calling from mumbai and that m$ has sent me a replacement console.I was totally baffled by this as i am from west bengal and the console has been sent to a totally wrong address.How will i resolve this situation?The courier guy advised me to talk to redington but i don't have their contact no.I've been trying to contact xbox service center in chennai but no one has answered my calls so far.What will i do now?


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Contact ms asap. Get their number from ms india site.


----------

